# How do I clean a lava rock ?



## skNYC (Feb 4, 2007)

We have the tank up for almost 9 years, with original fish. Recently we decided to clean the 2 lava rocks in there because they turned so dark and look so dirty. Someone told us we soak them in vinegar for 24 hours then rinse it off then it's all done. I really don't think it's a good idea because lava rock is porous and the 24 hours soaking gets all the vinegar inside the rock.

What is the proper way to clean them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

try boiling them, then dry them out, then scrub with water only or get some aquarium ornament cleaner


----------



## Unrulyevil (Jan 10, 2007)

yea boil that sucker


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I boil all mine.


----------

